# Grivel G14



## montvm (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm looking for some opinions.  I got a Camel Bak back pack from my sister for my B-Day that I returned because I got a hydration system from my wife for Christmas.  OK, so now I have some dough to spend.  I was in EMS looking at crampons.  There choices at the store where limited, the only ones that looked good were the G14's but look too technical.

Would these be overkill for the White Mountains, or are these strictly for ice climbing and glaciers act....

Anyone have any suggestions for brands?


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 18, 2007)

I have the G14s and use them for ice climbing in vertical ice... which is what they're mostly meant for... I have 2 other crampons (Petzl Vasaks and Petzl Sarkens) I use for other conditions/boots.

For the stuff in the Whites you won't need 14 point technical crampons. You can use them, but they start out very sharp and catching them on your pants will produce frequent holes.  They also have vertical frontpoints, which are good for vertical ice, but don't have as much purchase on snow as horizontal frontpoints. 

Plus, if you go with G14s you need boots that have a heel and toe bail.

These crampons are plenty for most conditions you'll see and will fit any boot:
http://www.ems.com/catalog/product_...older_id=2534374302875243&bmUID=1169097834910
http://www.ems.com/catalog/product_...older_id=2534374302875243&bmUID=1169097834876
http://www.ems.com/catalog/product_...older_id=2534374302875243&bmUID=1169098218765

If you do have heel and toe bails then go for the Black Diamond Sabertooths:
http://www.ems.com/catalog/product_...older_id=2534374302875243&bmUID=1169098218769

What crampons do they have at your EMS? What boots do you have? Are you planning on getting into vertical ice in the future? What peaks/trails are you wanting to hike in the Whites?


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2007)

If you get crampons make sure you get an ice axe to self arrest..

I use the Grivel G10 but only so I can fit a snowboard boot...  They are wide and use straps..
http://www.backcountry.com/store/GRV0005/Grivel-G10-Wide-Crampon.html
I love them...


----------



## Bergamo (Jan 18, 2007)

dmc, which  ice axe for the everyday person ( not the verticle ice climber) ?


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 18, 2007)

Ice axe?
Black Diamond Raven. 
http://www.bdel.com/gear/raven.php

For sizing, hold it by the head hanging next to you... should be about 1-2" off the ground (with your hiking boots, not barefoot).  70cm works for most folks and most situations (I'm 5'8"). Most of the time you'll be using it as a walking stick (piolet canne) to help with balance anyway. Too short and you won't be able to use it on moderate slopes, too long and it'll feel awkward whenever you have to use it for piolet traction (swinging it like a hammer) and will have to raise it too high for self-belays on steeper slopes.


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2007)

Bergamo said:


> dmc, which  ice axe for the everyday person ( not the verticle ice climber) ?




as cbcbd mentioned..
I have a BD Raven...   I use it all the time when I'm on Mt Washington..

If you try and self arrest with cramps and you don't have an ice axe...
You may break your leg...
So if I have cramps on - I always either have an ice axe or a pole with a whippet...


----------



## montvm (Jan 18, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> What crampons do they have at your EMS? What boots do you have? Are you planning on getting into vertical ice in the future? What peaks/trails are you wanting to hike in the Whites?




They only had two brands at EMS, The Grivel G14's and the Camp crampons that looked pretty cheesy.  I figured that the Grivels would be over kill.  As of now i don't plan on ice climbing.  The guy in EMS showed me that the Grivel G14's worked with regular leather boots.

Most the stuff in the whites will be the NH 48's, although i don't plan on hiking Washington or Jefferson, or any substancial snow fields.  I currently own older pair of crampons, but not an ice axe, and wanted to up grade my crampons....

Thanks for the 411!


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2007)

montvm said:


> I currently own older pair of crampons, but not an ice axe, and wanted to up grade my crampons....



Just in case you DO end up sliding on snow with cramps and no axe, just remember "FEET UP"

That what I yelled to my friend Elwood as he slid down the Right Gully at Tucks with cramps and no axe.  At first I yelled "USE YOU AXE" but  his axe was on his pack.. :roll:
I then yelled for him to roll over onto his pack and "FEET UP"..   He took some krumholtz to the face but missed and rocks...


----------



## montvm (Jan 18, 2007)

dmc said:


> Just in case you DO end up sliding on snow with cramps and no axe, just remember "FEET UP"
> 
> That what I yelled to my friend Elwood as he slid down the Right Gully at Tucks with cramps and no axe.  At first I yelled "USE YOU AXE" but  his axe was on his pack.. :roll:
> I then yelled for him to roll over onto his pack and "FEET UP"..   He took some krumholtz to the face but missed and rocks...



Hmmm Maybe i just get an Ice axe!  Thats what stopped me from doing the flume trail....

Thanks for the advise....


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2007)

montvm said:


> Hmmm Maybe i just get an Ice axe!  Thats what stopped me from doing the flume trail....
> 
> Thanks for the advise....



 See you on the snow.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 20, 2007)

G-10's would be fine for general mountaineering.  I have G-12's with the hybrid binding which require a heel platform but work with some leather boots with platforms or norwegian welt boots.  Beside catching your pants with aggressive front points you risk catching a crampon on the front foot, same thing as pant legs, trip & fall


----------



## montvm (Jan 21, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> G-10's would be fine for general mountaineering.  I have G-12's with the hybrid binding which require a heel platform but work with some leather boots with platforms or norwegian welt boots.  Beside catching your pants with aggressive front points you risk catching a crampon on the front foot, same thing as pant legs, trip & fall




Yeah i looked at the G10's and G12's online....EMS doesn't sell them unfortunatly.  At any rate i think that i'm gonna buy an ice axe!!


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 22, 2007)

So are you getting an axe instead of crampons?  Do you currently own any traction devices for your feet?


----------



## montvm (Jan 23, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> So are you getting an axe instead of crampons?  Do you currently own any traction devices for your feet?




Yes I own crampons, oldies, they have the old Neoprean,  (SP?) bindings.  They're probably 15-20 years old, passed down to me from my uncle.  They don't have very sharp points, but they work.  I plan on upgrading crampons next season maybe, but i did get a 70mm BD Ice axe.....


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 23, 2007)

Sweet! Ice axes and Paris Hilton sex videos... doesn't get better than that


----------



## montvm (Jan 23, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Sweet! Ice axes and Paris Hilton sex videos... doesn't get better than that




Paris Hilton and Ice Axes' go hand in hand......:grin:


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 24, 2007)

The forum police (that would be me) deleted the Paris threads.


----------



## montvm (Jan 25, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> The forum police (that would be me) deleted the Paris threads.



Thank God for forum Police!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------

